# Shaq to sign with Celtics



## 44Thrilla (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.celticsblog.com/2010/8/3/1603444/the-big-shamrock-shaq-coming-to

multiple sources on this one. Love the signing.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Couldn't think of a better offseason considering the resources we had.

Jermaine + Shaq is a real talented backup big man tandem. Both of these guys were solid starters for playoff teams, and now they're coming off the bench. With Jermaine being 6'11 and Shaq being 7'1, we can match anyone size-wise, especially the Lakers. No more Pau Gasol volleyball practice, and no more getting beat by 2nd chance points. We made the Finals as the 2nd worst rebounding team in the league. Replacing an undersized guy like Baby and a non-presence on the boards like Sheed with 2 strong rebounders should vault us near the top of the league in rebounding. Jermaine and Shaq solve our biggest weakness and their rebounding alone should be the reason why we're stronger than last year.

In addition, both of them are upgrades offensively. Most notably, they're guys you can throw the ball to and expect to create something. Shaq scores in double digits at around 20 minutes. He can be a game changer if he has the right matchup (most of the time). Jermaine is an efficient scorer as well, and he can also play off of Rondo/Pierce/Shaq beautifully with that jumpshot. Overall, both of these guys can mesh into either unit's offense, to play off people or create offense of their own, and really end these offensive droughts we're prone to having.

Defensively Shaq will be an issue on the pick and roll, but man to man he'll be great vs Dwight and Bynum. His size will create a presence that will deter people from driving whenever they want. And Jermaine is pretty strong defensively. Also, both of these guys are good shotblockers, so that should add a dynamic thats been missing from this team's defense. But most importantly, this will help the defense most in that offenses will only get one shot at scoring, as the offensive possession only terminates with a defensive rebound.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

The pregame Shaq v Rondo FT shooting contests should be worth the price of admission.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

a worthwhile addition to the celts I posted on my twitter account and I can't see anything less than a heat-celtics Eastern Conference final this year now. those two look the teams to beat in the east


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

And we still haven't used Sheed's contract. If we could land Rudy Fernandez with that, holy jesus this summer would be a home run.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

If he and the team can stay healthy just maybe we can make it back to the Finals.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Floods said:


> And we still haven't used Sheed's contract. If we could land Rudy Fernandez with that, holy jesus this summer would be a home run.


Aaaaaand Chicago is ghey.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Question: While Perkins is out, who is in at center at the end of the game? Between the FTs (both Shaq and Rondo) as well as Shaq's horrible pick-and-roll defense, aren't there any concerns about closing close games out? Is Jermaine going to be the answer to that?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Gotta be JO...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Question: While Perkins is out, who is in at center at the end of the game? Between the FTs (both Shaq and Rondo) as well as Shaq's horrible pick-and-roll defense, aren't there any concerns about closing close games out? Is Jermaine going to be the answer to that?


You speak like Perkins was a good free throw shooter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

bruindre said:


> Question: While Perkins is out, who is in at center at the end of the game? Between the FTs (both Shaq and Rondo) as well as Shaq's horrible pick-and-roll defense, aren't there any concerns about closing close games out? Is Jermaine going to be the answer to that?


I'm assuming JO will finish most games that don't feature Dwight Howard. He spaces the floor, plays solid defense, takes charges, blocks shots, and yes, hits free throws. So now the Celts' worst free throw shooter late in games will be Rajon Rondo, who should improve over the off season.

I'm not sure how Shaq/JO/Perkins will split Center minutes come February, but it's a good problem to have. I suppose it means Glen Davis will lose a bunch of his minutes and the rotation will look a bit like:

C - Perkins (29)/Shaq (15)/JO (4)
PF - KG (32)/JO (14)/Davis (2)


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd think ideally it'd be something like this

PF- KG (32)/JO(20)
C- Perk (24)/Shaq(20)


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Probably the best option out there for a team that still needed a big guy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man if the players on this team were in their prime, the Heat would be nothing.


----------

